# "rainwater crypts"



## jaliberti (Apr 11, 2016)

Hi everybody,

I came across this site while googling "float crypt plant" in order to determine if certain crypt species could thrive without substrate. On the 1st page of results I found:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/f...ed-crypts.html

and was intrigued with the term "rainwater crypts"

I googled that term but the only result was the aforementioned link to this site. So, which crypt species could be considered "rainwater crypts"?

I maintain several bare bottom tanks of peat treated rainwater with pH levels between 5.0 to 6.0 and over the years have killed more plants than I care to admit. At the moment I have no plants whatsoever but am considering adding some low maintenance crypts, if such a crypt species exists.

Which plants, if any, can thrive (surviving isn't sufficient, I want them to thrive) in very soft, acidic water without substrate? (Blackwater crypts?) If floating wouldn't be ideal I'd anchor down rhizomes/roots like is done for Anubias.

Thank you


----------



## JSeymour (May 26, 2016)

I'm sure someone with more experience will jump in, but all species require a substrate. Some don't require anything special beyond a coarse sand bed, others will need specially prepared substrates, incorporating things like sawdust, leaves, peat, straw, soil and clay. If you want to continue the bare-bottom look, place your rooted plants in pots. You can hide them with large stones, wood, and moss. You could even try something like a half coconut shell(the type sold for small frogs at pet stores) and use it like a hanging planter on the glass. Another way would be to use Wabi Kusa balls to hold substrate. You can mount, hang, or float these, giving a very 'modern' look or just place them on the bottom glass. I think the Wabi Kusa would likely fit your bill.

As far as species, stick to the more common/hardy species. With your soft, acidic water(and heavily stained with tannins I'm guessing) stay away from hardwater species like crispata and light loving species like parva. The wendtii grouping would probably be best to start with. These would be species like wendtii, beckettii, or undulata.


----------

